# Christmas Card exchange -post your address



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering, not everyone is doing the Secret Santa and I understand why, but what about a Christmas card? 

Now please do not think if you are not sending them out that you can not be in this. Maybe there are people that would like to just send some out to all of our wonderful Goat friends here on the Goat Spot. 

So even if you are NOT sending them out PLEASE put your address so maybe people here can send them out.
We need real names I believe, I am not sure the post office will understand some of out user names (although that is my farm name). Now you can see where we came up with the farm name Sweet Goats. We live on Sweet Road and all goats are sweet. :laugh: 

I will start.

Lori Harfert
16730 Sweet Rd
Peyton CO. 80831


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Would you like to post your address*

Ashley Turcotte
140 Chapin Road
Hampden, MA 01036


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Would you like to post your address*

Roger Clark
3204 North County Line Road East
Huntertown, IN 46748


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Would you like to post your address*

I need to ask this............ :question:

this is a public forum and anyone..... can see and get these addresses ....do you think it is safe to do so? Just wondering.... :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Would you like to post your address*

have you ever looked at the registries? they send out all your personal info (exact address, phone number etc) when you sign up. Its in each of my registry herd books I have. So on here if I know your herd name I can find your address if you are members of ADGA or AGS


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Would you like to post your address*

I think it's pretty safe. A fair amount of us are already involved in registries which publish our names and addresses in their yearly member books. There is also the white pages and what not, so most of us already have this information public. Those who don't do not need to post. :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Would you like to post your address*

Gina Lam
2506 McArthur St. 
Anniston, Al. 36201

Facebook: Kristinn Klug (friend me I want to beat my son on friends) :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Would you like to post your address*

KK Snowd'n Acres
Tisie Brasuell
Po Box 328
White Salmon Wa 98672


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Jennifer Duwall
438 Rehoboth Church Rd
Perryopolis, PA 15473

Merry Christmas and Happy holidays~~!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Laura Kopp
2654 Brougham Dr
Oroville, CA 95966


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Stefanie Harper
6947 Brown Rd.
Inyokern, CA 93527


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

My address:

Jodi Walker
1436 Valley Road
Polk, PA 16342

My sister also wants to be added

Amber Walker
138 Charlton Street
Oil City, PA 16301

She has been ill and could use some cheer, I will help her send out hers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> have you ever looked at the registries? they send out all your personal info (exact address, phone number etc) when you sign up. Its in each of my registry herd books I have. So on here if I know your herd name I can find your address if you are members of ADGA or AGS





> I think it's pretty safe. A fair amount of us are already involved in registries which publish our names and addresses in their yearly member books. There is also the white pages and what not, so most of us already have this information public. Those who don't do not need to post. :thumb:


 thanks Girls ...you are so right...... just wanted to make sure.. :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:

Pam Toth 
2670 Woodson Ave
Corning Ca
96021


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Melinda Rogers
9198 S.Terry Rd.
Orange, Texas 77630


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, I did not even think about that, but I figured all you really have to do is put someones name on line and you can get all kinds of info. 

If anyone is not comfortable, you can PM me your address.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome! I'm sure I'll have a few spare Christmas cards left so this will be the perfect way to make use of them  

Karen Las
4486 Deer Lodge Rd. 
Orr, MN 55771


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

KW Farms
310 N. Barkes Rd.
Wapato, WA 98951


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Jennifer Stewart
2428 CR 288
Angleton, TX 77515


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sorry, I did not even think about that, but I figured all you really have to do is put someones name on line and you can get all kinds of info.
> 
> If anyone is not comfortable, you can PM me your address.


 :grouphug: :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz Haroldson
205 Sugar Run Rd
Shelocta, PA 15774
:snow:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone else want to add their address here? :snowlaugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love all the cards I am getting Thank you all and happy Holidays.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry I wasn't able to get involved, I definitely plan to next year for sure! $$ is a bit tight this year, and I wasn't even sure I could get the ones out to family on time! Yikes...

Can you believe Christmas is just a little over a week away? Time flies!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tell me about it I still have atleast 5 presents to buy and no time to shop its coming 2 fast but then after that means babies so I am ready for it to be over with.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> So sorry I wasn't able to get involved, I definitely plan to next year for sure! $$ is a bit tight this year, and I wasn't even sure I could get the ones out to family on time! Yikes...
> 
> Can you believe Christmas is just a little over a week away? Time flies!


Candice at least post your address or PM it to me so we can send you a card. Just because you cant send one doesnt mean you shouldnt receive some christmas cheer in the mailbox


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely!! I agree with Stacey...just because a bit of Christmas cheer can't be "sent"..it doesn't mean it can't or shouldn't be received :hug: 

I check my mail when I get home from work every day and getting those cheery envelopes put a smile on my face even before I open them :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I love this. I posted my address and didn't expect to get anything since I usually only get back about 3 cards a year. But this year we have TONS of cards. It's awesome to open the mailbox and not just see bills all the time. 

And It's ok for people who don't have any cards to send to post your address. Maybe you will be able to next year, and then you will have loads of people to send cards to.  he he he


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... with not getting bills in the mail and getting tons of Christmas Cards... :thumbup: .... it is amazing and I appreciate each and everyone.... life is wonderful....isn't it... :thumb:



> So sorry I wasn't able to get involved, I definitely plan to next year for sure! $$ is a bit tight this year, and I wasn't even sure I could get the ones out to family on time! Yikes...


 I agree with the others... no worries... I know the feeling.... and we totally understand.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I definately agree with you guys! We've been getting so many cards this year...very fun going through them instead of regular mail.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It has been great. I know I have received more from my goat "family" then other people. 

I was really late getting my cards out (went today), I am so sorry. It has been crazy, THEN I ran out of them so I still have to send some tomorrow. :shocked:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I LOVE getting the cards in the mail :stars: And yes we get more from our "goat family" than we do our reg. family.LOL!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK so....THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALL THE CARDS!!! They are sooo pretty and sweet!

So im sorry I didnt send any out....YOU can blame my mom lol. She forgot to get cards until it was too late, now im gone, and I have no cards  so im really sorry


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's ok Laura. 

And guys...just now getting mine out! Sorry for the delay!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have some extra cards and stamps left! I will mail some out, better late than never!
If anyone wants to mail us a late card too <hehe>, my address is:
Candice Chavez
3884 Old Frankfort Pike
Versailles, KY 40383

I'll mail some out tomorrow, sorry I can't do everyone, but I'll send what I do have!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> I have some extra cards and stamps left! I will mail some out, better late than never!
> If anyone wants to mail us a late card too <hehe>, my address is:
> Candice Chavez
> 3884 Old Frankfort Pike
> ...


 OH Heavens, no one is going to be upset. I know how stressful tiems can be. 
May the Lord be with you and your family during this holiday time.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Laura,
Don't worry about not getting cards out at all. I wanted to get everyones addresses so I could send out the cards, and so others could also that could do it. 

I just love giving them, I just wish i would not of run out of cards, but I THINK i got them all out. The last ones went today, so if anyones is late I am sorry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Lori! And I wish you and your family a wonderful Holiday Season too! Wow...4 days until Christmas!! I can't believe it! I am so excited to see my family, but admit, it's sad that Christmas will be over so soon, I love everything about Christmas, music, decorations, shopping, and just browsing the stores to see all the things they come out with each year, pretty decorations and displays. 

I was able to send out some today, next year I'll try to get enough and get them out early! I'll make up for the ones I wasn't able to send out....I have a plan! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to thank everyone... that sent beautiful Christmas cards to me....if I didn't get a card out to you...I am sorry....  as I received so many.... I don't want anyone to feel left out.... so... I am just making sure ...that I thank everyone from the bottom of my heart ....you are very appreciated..... :grouphug: :thumb: 

Happy New Year All.... Be safe :snowcool: :thankU: :hugs:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree Pam, and want to say THANK YOU to those that send a card as I did this soooo last minute, and I thank you all so very very much! I am so glad we have such a wonderful friendship here --- we're family in so many ways!! Thanks again as it sure brightened my day to get them!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> I agree Pam, and want to say THANK YOU to those that send a card as I did this soooo last minute, and I thank you all so very very much! I am so glad we have such a wonderful friendship here --- we're family in so many ways!! Thanks again as it sure brightened my day to get them!


 I so agree, It was great.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm bumping this topic up....if there is anyone who posted here last year that would like to add any changes you can do so...and if anyone who is new since last December would like to participate you can add your info. :snowbounce:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Might be too late but heres my address

2654 Brougham Dr
Oroville CA 95966


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was wondering about this


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Randi Altman
950 Hilendale Way
Prince Frederick, MD 20678


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

The Poplins 
14975 Burns Branch Rd.
Krum TX 76249

:snowbounce:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank God I read page 3 twice... I thought you all had your Christmas cards out already!!! I haven't even bought them yet!! Started to panic!!! Pulled out the Christmas decorations tonight though 

Caryn Smyth
819 E Pasadena Rd.
Pasadena, MD 21122


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I love this idea! 

Jodi Walker
1436 Valley Road
Polk, PA 16342

:snowcheese:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Thank God I read page 3 twice... I thought you all had your Christmas cards out already!!! I haven't even bought them yet!! Started to panic!!! Pulled out the Christmas decorations tonight though


 :ROFL: I just bumped this up out of last years topic....I actually haven't even started to get things out for Christmas yet...still recovering from Thanksgiving :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This sounds great to me. I too got confused until I read the posting dates. Everybody has their cards out already??!!??

I'm
Ruth Morgan
5150 Kingsley Rd
Stockton, CA 95215


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like fun! Here's ma' addy: 

Caitlyn Menne
18700 SW Grauer Rd.
Sheridan, OR 97378

Methinks I am going to need some Christmas cards now!Yikes!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahahaha...SandStoneStable Farm...too funny! :ROFL:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

are we doing this again this year...I loved it last year. We are like a big goatie family... :grouphug: Merry Christmas


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas all...here's mine

Duwall Farms
438 Rehoboth Church Rd.
Perryopolis, PA 15473


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Loved this last year as well!  :hi5:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here's mine:

9336 E. Saddle Drive
Yuma, AZ 85365

This sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I might be able to get my cards and get them mailed out if I ever receive a payment for some photos I did for a farm. ::SIGH:: Hopefully before the end of the week, it's bad enough I discounted them greatly! Hopefully they just got busy! I don't like to have to send reminder messages <as I had to do today>.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas !! Here's mine 

Amanda Lambert 
10559 Olathe Lane 
Granby Mo.
64844


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

gerald shropshire
2069 shropshire hollow rd .
dandridge tenn. 37725


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww thanks for the cards, I've gotten a couple in the mail ? Getting my cards out on Monday!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is our Address :
Rogersfarm
9198 S.Terry Rd.
Orange, Texas 77630


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Got mine sent out! :stars:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

IddyBit Acre's 

Amanda McNeal
8834 co rd 430
Newberry, mi 49868


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sent half of mine out this morning and am sending the rest tomorrow. There were to many to write all in one day. I get bored easy so I took 2 days to do them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Sent half of mine out this morning and am sending the rest tomorrow. There were to many to write all in one day. I get bored easy so I took 2 days to do them.


I hear ya! I haven't gotten mine out yet either  We were out at the store yesterday and I forgot to pick up cards!  I still have lots of people to get some cards out too besides my friends here, so I need to get this ball rolling!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I finally got my cards done today, only to realize that the mail had already come! :doh: So they'll all get sent off tomorrow!

Y'all will have to excuse the ink smudges in your cards... I'm left handed, and that unfortunately means lots of smudging!!  My hand is black now... LOL.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I sent out my cards last Friday. Thank you to everyone who has sent me a card. They are very lovely.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

got some of mine sent...And I've received some already !
Thanks everyone ! !! :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I got my cards today and will have them out in the mail tomorrow or Monday! I never did make it into town this past week, but hey better late than never LOL At this point some of my family members I should just give to them on Christmas day...heh.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I've sent off some... If anyone gets two I'm SO sorry . I lost my list with the names of people I sent cards to   :roll: so if you get two I apologize !! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You all are so GREAT!!! Thank You :hug: Merry Christmas! :snowbounce:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the cards you have sent. :snowcool: I have gotten some mailed but I am sure some will be late.  It has been really great.


----------

